# An adepts tale (maybe)



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

An adepts tale

In the realm of par' donel lies the kingdom of iondar, a kingdom mainly inhabited by humans but ruled by the elder races. The dwarf and elf lords treat the humans like dirt and force them to construct great monuments in their names and wage wars on whim. There stands a single organisation that has the power to abolish the rule of the elder races.

The magi of the south stand as a safe haven for refugees, poor and rich lords alike. Some posses the ability to do magic for themselves others just help out with labour tasks for a enough money to get by on.

As for the actual sorcerers, there are 20 sorcerers each with thirty apprentices per each school of magic. These are ruled over by the six sorcerers that have the power to turn continents to dust if they so wished, these sorcerers also train a further ten apprentices who go on either to train the familus or join the resistance. They are the single most powerful force that exists today, well it was yesterday, today something else is stirring.........

-----------------------------------------------------

This is where we meet our heroes, each have had tragedy after tragedy given to them till the point where they have almost given up hope and turned to the dark lands.

There are six of them,

Chilled as ice, the frost Mage

Pure as light, the priest

Cunning as shadow, the warlock

Hard as stone, the shaman

Gentle as a summers breeze, the Druid

Vast as oceans, the wizard

These six are the newest recruits to the vaunted ranks of apprentices gifted enough to be trained by one of the six and rise past the simple familus and become exceptional sorcerers in their own right.

Their teacher, the learned one, the arcanist Sloam Xenut. He is on the forefront on technology and The understanding of the world. He has gathered information on every natural region on the world with the help of his trusty familiar and a selected apprentice. He is sending you on a quest, a quest to find hidden grimores that tell of hidden knowledge and spells.

--------------------------------------------------------------

So a friend of mine got me into d&d and threw me in at the deep end as DM for a campaign. It was set on the rise of the six from simple adepts dabbling in magic before any other humans had attempted anything, it was quite fun but I wasn't ready to end the story of the magi so now I bring you an adepts tale.

This will run just like any other rp, I need 6 people to play (one per class), we will embark on a journey to train you and uncover the secrets of par' donel and maybe even prevent a war. We will delve into the deepest caverns, shine light into the darkest days, uncover secrets from millennia ago, and defeat enemies that have walked the land unchallenged for far to long.

Rules:
1. Obey the universal Rp rules (no godmodding, no killing other characters etc etc)
2. 5 or 6 sentence minimum
3.try to stay in character as much as possible and make it realistic, don't turn a depressed young warlock into an angry person who leaps at the chance to kill stuff.
4. I will try not to rush you into posting, quality over quantity is what I'm looking for, if you think you will take more than a fortnight let me know so I can continue and not let it die.

Alright now some more specific info on things,
Wizardy,




Classes:

Frost Mage: specialist in all things ice, can cast frostbolt, blizzard and freeze enemies, frost mages generally have either a cold and isolated personality or a warm and daring attitude.

Priest: wielder of holy light, can use the power of all things good in the world to smite enemies or heal friends. Priests are generally unerringly faithful and take great offence at evil even existing, the best way to describe it would be a reference to an inquisitor in terms of personality.

Warlock: the warlock harnesses the soul power of demons to draw power and turn it into spells such as shadowbolt and different curses, they can also banish evil for short ammouts of time. Warlocks are the emos of the sorcerers world, always deeply troubled and scheming for the future, very selfish and prefer not to have friends.

Shaman: the shaman drawns upon the power of the earth to best his enemies in combat with enchanted weapons or casting "bolt spells" from the four elemental trees. Simple and fair, shamans are the most liked wizards by the general public, they believe in balance and respect, be sure to give them some or their volatile temper could easily burn you

Druid: these nature experts borrow energy from mother nature to calm beasts, anamilise themselves and heal friends. Druids are calm but complex, not many understand Druids except other Druids of course. They worship mother nature as a separate entity.

Wizard: the wizard draws upon the mystical pool of energy that is the arcane to edit the material structure of the world or cause devastating damage by releasing the pure energy it has. Wizards are generally the smartest of them all, they have common sense and the ability to do great, however if used wrongly their powers can be far from useful.

Apprentice ranks:
Initiate: these are the newest recruits, they will only have knowledge on what type of magic they have been gifted with but the best initiates can use their bolt spell fairly quickly. You have already been through this so you can describe it in your cs.

Familus: this is the most varied rank, sorcerers from this bracket have begun their training with an adept or are very close to becoming one. They generally have a much better understanding of magic but still are unable to use most spells.

Adept: your current rank, those who have graduated from familus or are being trained by one of the six, they have basic knowledge of all magics and advanced of their own, their spellcasting abilities are superior to the familus but still far from brilliant.

Sorcerer: a master at their craft, they have knowledge of almost everything about magic and are masters at spellcasting, these individuals often embark on a journey of fulfilment (more on this later).

Magi: the six greatest magical entities in the universe, one represents each of the six magic trees. They can do almost Anything if they concentrate on it hard enough.

Spells:
These are the spells you know just know, more will be learnt/discovered as you progress. Every tree has a bolt spell, this is a basic projectile that has been more deadly by addition of magic energy.

Frost:
Frostbolt-bolt spell
Blizzard- a whirling vortex of ice shards, imagine sharp glass whirling around in gale force.
Freeze-the frost Mage can freeze particles within a beings body that spreads until the person/beast is no longer able to move.

Holy:
Smite: a beam of light appears from nowhere strengthening the projectile tenfold- bolt spell
Heal- the Preist can transfer life force from on being to another curing minor wounds with ease but curing almost fatal will leave them drained and almost completely out of action.
Repent- the priest calls upon the divine entity to give a demon or other especially evil enemies their final moments, this is a last ditch attempt to kill something in case your going to die without it.

Warlock:
Shadowbolt- bolt spell
Curse of insanity- the warlock forces it's way into his enemies mind and drives them mad with thoughts of eternal servitude.
Curse of decay- the warlock uses his powers to infect his enemy with a rare disease that has no cure, it spreads quickly from one area to the next until there is nothing but dust.

Shaman- gust/sear/stonebolt/waterbolt- all the same spell but from the four different elements, bolt spell.
Manipulate- the shaman turns the rocks around him Into liquid and shapes it to his will.
Erupt: the shaman combines the powers of fire and earth to cause a devastating explosion beneath the ground.

Druid:
Wrath- bolt spell
Growth- draws upon the powers of nature to repair living tissue of plant life or friendlies.
Anamalise- the Druid shape shifts into a nearby animal inheriting it's qualitys.

Wizard:
Arcane bolt- bolt spell
Survey- the wizard uses arcane to guide his minds eye away from the body to survey surroundings unidentified.
Levitate- the wizard uses arcane power to move things ten times his weight as if it is nothing more than a feather (use this to chuck stuff at people and crush them).

Identification process:
You have all been through this, the tester puts you under test to determine what kind of magic you posses. You draw magic through emotion, it collects in your body and if you don't release it you will be overcome with it and become one with magic. Tests include written exams and looking into memories, this is more of a psychological journey into your own soul. [spoiler/]


The lay of the land: a brief description of the realm of par' donnel



Human slum cities of the west: vast fortresses that once held proud knights and kings are now filled with brothels and black markets. Freedom is something you will get here as the elder races see it fit to let us breed and create more slaves for them. Beware though, there are no secure locks and thieves would gladly slit your throat for a chance of another meal. These cities are best visited only during the day. That said there is a library ruled over by kreig the cautious who was once an adept of the magi who would gladly help you in Sterloin.

Slum cities:
•Sterloin
•Sarietor
•Yerli
•Dingwall

The dwarven mountains:
These wild mountain ranges hold creatures and treasures beyond your wildest dreams. The little ammount of land cultivated are massive dwarven keeps that could easily fit five or six slum cities in it and still have plenty room. This is the most vast area of par' donnel and takes about a month to cross through the mountain pass if you are unhindered. Orkish bandits hide in crags and crevices. Without defensive wards you had better be ready to fight within seconds. Althouh grudgingly the dwarves will offer you a place to sleep and a hot meal as to satisfy the magi and not bring about their doom. In teryyovvone the dwarven high king hold his throne, unlike other dwarves he is all for magic and will assist you any way he can.

Dwarven holds:
•(capitol) teryovvone
•urkulres
•nöërnalt
•around 15 smaller dwarven holds lie scattered around the mountains and are about double the size of a slum city.

The northern plains:
This snowy desert is controlled by marauding bands of Orks, ogres and goblins, filled with wonder and undiscovered secrets many adepts have set out for the north to find their own treasure and fame. This craze among magi has made a small but widely used path to the ice citadel ruled by a certain frost magi. Humans from slum cities also travel here for hope of escaping slavery, they escape slavery but are signed up into the arm to keep the barbarian Orks away from the civilised towns and cities.

Northern settlements:
•ice citadel
•Buzgobs layer (Buzgob is an ork with an obsession, he wants to be the first to use magic, ^he says that the Mage that helps him will get all of his plunder he has accumulated over the years.)
•wäernag

The elven forests:
The elves gaurd their Borders very intensely, a very sharp mind and eye is required even to look at the border. Getting in will be difficult but rumours of entire cities filled with scriptures and other useful trinkets.

The darklands:
Do not come here unless you have no option, with the rise of the dark elves and the fel dwarves this has become a land of destruction and misery. Warlocks will receive power beyond their wildest dreams if they ally themselves with the dark forces. Any other being will be ripped to shreds unless a superior power is found and used against the dark watchers.

Dragonlands:
This land of complete beauty holds wondrous gems beyond your wildest dreams, a small shamanistic community of dwarves and humans have settled on the southern shore near the sea. Dragons roam the land freely, although formidable they will not engage you unless you engage them.

The islands:
In the middle of the sea the islands lie, five islands of differing types stand tall among the waves. Mainly humans live here but a small community of elves have also settled here. These are the only elves you will ever see out of the forest, and certantly the only elves not likely to attack you. This is where any elfish players will have come from.

Island settlements:
•covenest (elf)
•gerund (human)
•terule (human)
•serq (human
•dulanar (human)

The skyrealm:
Arcanist xenuts prize creation, 200 years of studying led to the discovery of the skylands, another 200 years and he opened the gates to the sky. Only those deemed worth by the order of light may enter the skylands as it is said that god himself, the sea of arcane and the fires of light all reside here and a tainted mind would most certainly use it for the wrong reasons.

Helsfir:
Similar to the skylands Helsfir is a mystical place, discovered by a shaman adept accidentally but opened up the one of the six. The land is a fiery ocean with monsters and Orks roaming the plains of fire freely. Shamans, Druids and frost mages are the only really safe classes down here and a wizard might survive if he plays his cards rights. Deep into fiery territory the land begins to change into a watery heaven, sea kings swim freely and the turtle men will make you more than welcome. The land begins to change one again into a windy vast desert with a single tower to hold living beings, wind shamans often travel here for training. After this there is another mountain range with dwarven holds speckled around the high shaman rules Helsfir from his earthen seat, he might train you if you nice but he has a very bad temper.

Gnomish woods:
The gnomes live in the woods surrounding the sorcerers tower and have pledged themselves To the magis cause, they are in charge of the humans that live in the wizard tower and see that everything runs smoothly. They are brilliant crafters and are the ones that cut your gems, sew your robes and craft your staff. [spoiler/]

<map will be inserted here>

The six


The six: the six magi are masters of their craft and can do anything if they put their mind to it. They each know all there is to know about different types of magic and live for bettering themselves or the world. They meet in the wizards tower every fortnight to discuss important issues and give their adepts orders.

Arcanist Sloan Xenut: your teacher, the current overlord of the sorcerers tower. He is inquisitive and intelligent, he carries a oakbrass staff with amethyst crystals mounted for emergencies. Do not doubt him for he is as likely to praise your efforts as banishing you to the darklands. As said he is currently ruler of the sorcerers tower and is the man that makes peace possible, the first of the magi and perhaps the most accomplished, thoughts revolve like wind in his undying skull. Wanders sprout from nowhere around him and he commands the arcane oceans, he can silence your powers in milliseconds or move mountains on whim. This powerful Arcanist is far to inquisitive to harness his power to the optimum and prefers to sit in his study and create wanders contraptions and devices.

Frost mage Nate wurna: champion of the people, Nate is the pioneer of the northlands and explored of the magi, he is the first man to play the entire world map (see above). He is a master dueller but intelligence does not come naturally, seen as the dunce of the six but the dunce with the really big magical arsenal.

High priest recuvix: the high priest in his mysterious wisdom has left the realm of mortality and joined the skyrealm, he left behind a magic mirror in sorcerers tower so the magi can still contact him but his frail old body is tiring and will soon need a replacement.

Shaman Böendal: this temperamental dwarf is extremely gifted, his likeness to the nature he controls is uncanny, he is stubborn as stone, angry like fire, smooth like water and unpredictable like wind. He is fun to be around and is the youngest of the six, he currently resides in helsfir but he visits the sorcerers tower every month.

Warlock relicamth the taker of souls: no name is feared more or respected. Formidable In battle and as intelligent as Sloan, some say he is the strongest of the magi. However they do not know of his downfall, he exists to kill and torture, his thin pale face causes nightmares from a simple glance. He is kept satisfied by being allowed to slay any in the darklands but fears for his sanity are ever growing.

High druidess frala: this gentle elf resides I'm the sorcerers towers garden, animals travel hundreds of miles just to hear her song. Plants that once withered and died grow anew when she walks past, her beauty is legend and the cause of some very strange fetishes in the slum cities. Frala is the spokesperson for the magi because the emits peaceful thoughts and can convince almost anyone to do anything.[spoiler/]

--------------------------------------------------------------
How the story works:


Now for the actual storyline, you have all been selected by the Arcanist to become the new apprentices of the six, to do this you must become much much stronger, there is only so much Xenut can teach you so he will be sending you out into the world on a quest to find six ancient grimores of power. They are hidden all over the place and contain spells so powerful that one could destroy the earth in the blink of an eye.

There will be various mishaps and encounters that will hinder/make your journey easier along the way. It is up to you where you go, you could spend all your time in the slum cities and become a bread merchant if you really wanted but the Arcanist will drop in to see how your gettin on from time to time. You will also have an enchanted amethyst that you can use to summon his aid although he will only let you use it twice.

This will play a bit like d&d but without dice and boards, just the Rp bit, this means YOU CAN DIE but it will be fairly difficult and there are ways to resurrect people in a future zone.[spoiler/]
--------------------------------------------------------------
Right that's all the info you will need to start off with for making your cs and playing the first section of the Rp.

Name: self explanatory

Age: you will be around 18-25

Gender: male/female, no hybrids allowed 

Class: what class are you, only one person per class.

Race: human, dwarf or elf. Only three members of the elder races are allowed (dwarves and elves are the elder races.) meaning you could have two dwarves and one elf, or three elves etc etc.....

Personality: your personality depends on your class, see above.
Appearance: what do you look like? Each class has a certain type of robe (e.g frost Mage robes are blue, warlock robes are purple or black)

History: where were you born? Some kind of bad event will have happened to drive you to seek out the magi. Those playing the elder races, you obviously realised the error of your ways and left your brethren for a better cause.

Staff: your staff will assist you in spellcasting, what does it look like? You may mount your major gem in your staff if you wish. Warlocks may take a scythe instead, preists may take a maul.

Trinkets: what gems do you have? You will have two minor gems and one major.

Gems are what you store magical energy in and use in case it overflows and possesed you.

Major gems:
•sapphire
•emerald
•ruby
•Amethyst

Minor:
•crystal
•diamond (rare but doesn't have much potency)
•malachite
•glass (this is before people figured out how to use glass so it's very rare).


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I like it, sounds like it could become a very good RP as long as the people who join it, stay commited to it. If you did start it i would certainly join (and shotgun the frost mage! ^^)


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Generally I like it, certainly seems like it could be fun. I imagine you have a slightly more indepth plot drawn up for yourselves. As 'Isolation' as shown (unfortunetly) it can be kind of hard for characters to create their own adventures from scratch. 

Two technical points. First, wouldn't Frost fall under a Shaman's 'nature' powers (ice is water after all). This could allow you to make the sixth character a magic-smith type character (ie a metal wizard as most groups don't consider metal to be an element). Seconldy, and this is more of a personal point, do you have to have a staff? Certain classes (druids, shamans, priests) don't really need them, so I'm just wondering if it's mandatory.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

MEQinc said:


> Generally I like it, certainly seems like it could be fun. I imagine you have a slightly more indepth plot drawn up for yourselves. As 'Isolation' as shown (unfortunetly) it can be kind of hard for characters to create their own adventures from scratch.
> 
> Two technical points. First, wouldn't Frost fall under a Shaman's 'nature' powers (ice is water after all). This could allow you to make the sixth character a magic-smith type character (ie a metal wizard as most groups don't consider metal to be an element). Seconldy, and this is more of a personal point, do you have to have a staff? Certain classes (druids, shamans, priests) don't really need them, so I'm just wondering if it's mandatory.



I don't believe I have given the shaman any ice power, it has waterbolt but that's the extent of it, the spells learned by shamans will be more along the earth, fire, and ground type spells.

A smith Mage? Could be kinda cool but it wouldn't fit into the lore of our d&d universe from which this comes from. They would have to get the metal from somewhere also and since the only vast collection of metal would be against vast armies.

I suppose I could ditch the shaman for a STONE Mage and a fire Mage but I'm more likely to stick with the shaman.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Added lay of the land and a description of each of the six.

So who thinks they would join?


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

i will join (shotgun druid) its kind of like WoW 
got quite a lot to do will be able today


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

As much as I'm pleased to see your interest but I'm sorry I won't be running this unless six people wish to join not just three as it's a bit pointless.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

Name: veron 

Age: 18

Gender: male

Class: druid

Race: elf

Personality: he has overcome his wolf like instincts but only just. he will break quite easily and when he breaks he will turn into a wolf and attack savagely. because he knows this he prefers solitude he also is very introvert. but at times will tell you a thing of genius and it is clear that if he had not turned into a wolf he would be a man that people across the world come to ask advice sadly this is a big if. 

Appearance: veron looks very like a dark elf . he has purple hair. which he has dyed green highlights, using a leaf. he also has bright green eyes those showing from an early age that he was destined to become a druid. 

History: veron was born in the shadow land in a small oasis it was here that his family, a group of elves who had betrayed the elves by freeing human slaves and fled to the darklands for they had no place else to go . his mother died during conception so he was left with his father 

his father had to hunt for the tribe and so veron went with him it seemed that creatures were attracted to him. so his father thought of him as a lucky token not bothering to hunt when veron was not there. veron on the other hand was deeply traumatised by the death of animals and one night stole away to the forest. 

the corrupted beast's that lurked the shadow lands found him and even though he was a druid attacked. it was then that suddenly veron turned into one of them and fought the alpha male killing him, he became pack leader. veron could not turn back to his natural form and for many years stayed as an animal. He soon thought he was an animal 

veron turned his tribe pure just by being near them and so his pack became wolfs, for that was what they were before they entered the shadow land. one day a dark warlock sent a beam of darkness attracting all dark beast. veron and his pack however fled from this beacon in utter terror and towards the elven forests 

he after a long journey found himself in the forest it was here he was found by a druid he looked upon the beast and raised his hand. At once veron turned back into a elf. it took him a very long time to realise he was an elf not a wolf and as the druid was not up to the task he took him to magi. where soon he realised he was elven and was a druid

he was a naturally gifted druid and when he got over ten year period as a wolf quickly rose to the rank of adept after he joined adepts in a song and bested most of them 

Staff: veron was not happy with the idea of a staff and so selected the smallest one possible more of a wand then a staff it was silver with emerald vines all over it 

Trinkets: emerald (in staff) crystal and malachite


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

warsmith7752 said:


> As much as I'm pleased to see your interest but I'm sorry I won't be running this unless six people wish to join not just three as it's a bit pointless.


Thank you for the character but im not running this thread, if I ever run it in the future I will let you use that character but I don't have enough interest to do the rp just now.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

oops i should really read more carefully


----------

